# Madam Janette's in Aruba



## KCI (Feb 12, 2008)

If you've been there, what is your opinion of this place?  TIA


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 12, 2008)

It's the absolute best restaurant on the island IMHO. Chef Kasi will make anything you want, regardless whether or not it is on the menu. The portions are very big as well. 

One word of caution. There has been recent posts about the bill being wrong (over inflated) so check your bill carefully. I have not had this experience though and I have been going multiple times during my 3 weeks stay for years.


----------



## dms1709 (Feb 12, 2008)

We have eaten there about 5 times and each time the meal has been great. You won't be disappointed.  If you don't mind traveling, I would also suggest the Flying Fishbone, ask for a table on the beach.


----------



## LDT (Feb 12, 2008)

MJ's is the one must do that is always on our list.  One of my favorites is the Almond Crusted Grouper.  Make your reservations, go hungry, and enjoy.


----------



## Janis (Feb 12, 2008)

Our favorite places in Aruba were Wacky Wahoo’s and Madame Jeanette’s. 

Wacky’s was about a 5 minute drive from the resort – fantastic seafood dishes, cool interior, intimate setting, and a smoke-free environment. Most of the cab drivers didn’t know where it was (it’s new). But, when we told them it was right next door to the adult video store, well, they knew EXACTLY how to get there!

Madame Jeanette’s: Lovely, beautiful, delicious, fabulous service, twinkling lights. A truly wonderful experience. The mark of a fine restaurant is in how they adjust to problems. We had one dish arrive lukewarm from the kitchen. The way they handled this was exemplary. They apologized, whisked the dish away, brought a complimentary glass of wine, and continued to provide excellent service. The floor manager came over to apologize and to ensure us a replacement was on the way soon. The new dish (not the old one reheated) arrived steaming hot and fresh. When the final bill arrived, all of our drinks were comped. The food was amazing, the salad more than enough to share (which the server kindly informed us of before we over-ordered). A real highlight or the dining scene in Aruba.

Tuscany – the food was tasty, but incredibly expensive. Nice ambience, but slow service. Wouldn’t go back.

Smoky Joe’s – great value, great service, fun place where you can meet the folks at the next tables and share some laughs. We took more than ½ our food back to the room. Huge portions!

Hadicurari – good but not great food, nice atmosphere outdoors on the beach, very expensive – wouldn’t return.

Texas de Brazil – this was better than we expected. We had a great seat right outside the kitchen so all of the meat was served piping hot. Lots of choices on the salad bar made for a very tasty evening.

Old Cunucu House – Loved the setting, loved the menu, loved the staff. We had one dish that was phenomenal, and one that was good but overly salty. We would return here again.

Moomba’s On the Beach: fair, overcooked food. Probably wouldn’t return here except for happy hour.


----------



## irish (Feb 13, 2008)

i have eaten at MJ'S and enjoyed it very much, however, if you look at postings on the ARUBA BOARDS it seems to be a LUCK OF THE DRAW situation. some have had great meals and others would never go back.  i guess you could say that with any restaurant so why not give it a try and decide for yourself.


----------



## laxmom (Feb 13, 2008)

We have eaten there and really, really enjoyed it.  Our 16 yo commented that he thought it was the best dinner out that he has ever had.  While he is far from being an expert, pizza is his favorite, I thought that was quite an endorsement.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Feb 13, 2008)

We've eaten there about seven times over the course of the last six years, and we did have one night when they were a little "off," but otherwise, it's been wonderful.  I always get the shrimp casserole du chef.  My husband loves the almond grouper.  They also make very good cocktails.


----------



## wheaties (Feb 13, 2008)

A terrific meal for 5 of us at MJ's in December.  My son, a PGA golfer who has eaten meals at some unbelievable restaurants, rated his filet with lobster as in his "top 5 meals of my life!"  Wonderfully accommodating.  And, yes, one salad feeds a small army.  

Another favorite was Gianni's.  We had their whiskey spaghetti, where they flambe'd a huge parmesan cheese wheel, added pasta and tomatoes and such and goo'ed it all up.  Best meal I've had in a LONG, LONG time!

Enjoy!


----------



## jadejar (Feb 13, 2008)

MJ's is our very favorite restaurant in Aruba.  We will be there next month and already have reservations there for 2 nights during a one week stay.  One time we were there 3 times in one week.


----------



## KCI (Feb 13, 2008)

Jadejar:  How did you already make reservations at MJ's?  We leave Fri, Feb 22 and would like to make reservations before we go.  If anyone knows how you can make them, please give me a hint.  Thanks.


----------



## BonBiniGirl (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like there are online reservations: http://www.madamejanette.info/.

Enjoy your vacation and the yummy food!


----------



## m61376 (Feb 14, 2008)

MJ's is terrific. Make sure to make reservations before you leave, because they get booked. For parties of 5 or more they require a $30pp credit card deposit to hold the reservation; it seems the restaurants there have been plagued with people making multiple reservations at diff. places for the same night and then lots of no-shows, so some of the restaurants are resorting to this policy.

Enjoy your trip. Aruba is one of my favorite places to visit.


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 14, 2008)

Love MJ's as well but will wait to make reservations after we get there - we'll probably go our 3rd week.  Janis:  Tuscany no longer exists - it is turning into a Ruth's Chris.  Chalet Suisse is always our first night choice and we go to El Gaucho on Monday night so we can go across to Garufa (cigar bar) and listen to the jazz sax player (wonderful!!!).  Linda


----------



## jadejar (Feb 14, 2008)

KCI,  

We made our reservations on their website www.madamejanette.info/  (as BonBiniGirl said).
They email back fairly quickly with a confirmation.  They ask that you reconfirm with them when you get to Aruba.  We have never had a bad meal there.


----------



## KCI (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the input.  Made my reservations and now am waiting for my confirmation and my arrival in warm Aruba.  South Carolina is not too warm today but way better than all you northern states.  Glad I don't live up there anymore.   :whoopie:


----------



## carlrocky (Feb 15, 2008)

*Madame Jeanettes is dificult to find the first time.*

Go by cab the first time. At night the place is difficult to find by rental car. Its in the middle of the Island down a dark dirt road. The building is surrounded by a 6 foot high wood picket fence. Not your typical ocean view Aruba resturaunt. If the food wasnt so good no one would go there. The lights do dress it up at night, But dont go on a rainy night ,Half the place is outside seating!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KCI (Feb 15, 2008)

I guess we won't be going to Madame Janettes after all.  I tried to make a reservation for 7:30 for any night from 2/24-2/28 and they have nothing except 6:00 and 9:00 and one is too early and the other too late so we'll just spend our $$ somewhere else.  Their loss!


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 15, 2008)

This is high season and MJ's is the most popular restaurant on the island. I'm not surprised they are booked for that timeframe. People make reservations months and months in advance.


----------



## KCI (Feb 15, 2008)

I'll remember that in the future.


----------

